
DEA tracked every opioid pill sold in the US. The data is out–and it’s horrific - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/76-billion-opioid-pills-in-7-years-how-pharma-companies-drowned-us-in-drugs/
======
adamredwoods
Is there bulk data that the public can download?

